# Monster Shark Lost - Biggest we ever hooked!



## Blacktip Hunter (Mar 31, 2014)

A friend of mine dropped off a fresh cobia carcass earlier that the day. The wind was blowing from the west and I had high hopes. We hit the beach and deployed 3 baits. Within 15 minutes my rod with the cobia started bouncing. I picked the rod up and waited. Then line started burning off the reel. I set the hook and the line went completely slack. I reeled up the slack and caught up to the shark. Then the shark just took off straight east, ripping line off the reel. He took a nice run in the beginning, went below half spool. I gained a lot of line on the shark and then he just woke up. He burned another 400+yds of line. I had a very high drag with a Duel 12/0w. At that moment I realized that this shark would die if I continued to fight it. I wanted to keep going, but it’s more important to me for the fish to live than to have my trophy. I switched with Peter 30 minutes into the fight.

Peter harnessed up and took the rod. He bumped the drag lever up to one notch below full drag. Peter laid back in the harness and had a standoff with the shark. He started gaining line and within 20 minutes we were back into the mono. Shortly after the line went lack. We quickly reeled in the remaining line and discovered that the 20/0 Mustad had been bent out significantly. Peter said, “this was the strongest fish he had ever felt”, much stronger than his 13’9” hammerhead that he caught in the 2014 Blacktip Challenge. It could have been a giant hammer or a huge tiger. We have no idea. It wasn’t a foul hooked fish, the hook had significant bite marks in it.

*Here is the video:*


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like fun!!! Would have been nice to see the shark/submarine on the other end!! UGLY


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Pretty freaking awesome!!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome video, welcome to the forums


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I seen this video somewhere yesterday. But man that was a toad I wish yall could of landed it.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Saw this on SOS as well. Must have been a monster. Peter has landed some big sharks and if this one out did those others, it was truly a mo mo. From the looks of it I'll say a massive tiger by the way the line was comin out. Unless is was just an exhausted hammer.


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome vid. Too bad couldnt find out what it was or how big

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Cool video. I wish you guys could have seen it and got a bit of closure. Is the big guy KGB, lol?*


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

well if this was in Navarre I'd say someone apparently caught it this morning....


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

no woryz said:


> well if this was in Navarre I'd say someone apparently caught it this morning....


South florida. Who caught what?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

he posted in the wrong thread.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> he posted in the wrong thread.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


uhhhh no, If me your referring to, I posted in the right thread....I don't know where this shark was lost at.... Never heard of "BlacktipTV".... thanks anyway though.....justin cleared it up...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

no woryz said:


> uhhhh no, If me your referring to, I posted in the right thread....I don't know where this shark was lost at.... Never heard of "BlacktipTV".... thanks anyway though.....justin cleared it up...


Yea I guess I read it wrong..lol my bad I see what you was saying now 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

no woryz said:


> well if this was in Navarre I'd say someone apparently caught it this morning....


Yeah, I saw some pics on instagram of a 800+ lb mako caught from shore...is that the one you're referring to?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

MAN!!!

I hooked into something like that (probably not so big). It just pulled line and never checked up, never sped up, never slowed, never turned. It was like I hooked a slow moving bus... The reel's gears hand grenaded and sounded like a bunch of rocks as he pulled line. Then it locked up and POW! It sounded like a .22 rifle went off. That was 10 years ago... I STILL dream of what that might have been.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Surprised no one has said anything about the massive Mako caught by Ernie last night.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Surprised no one has said anything about the massive Mako caught by Ernie last night.



It's been mentioned numerous times


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

are there pictures of that Mako posted anywhere?


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Like Captain Quint from "Jaws" says "This is a big fish, not like going down to the pond catching tommy cats or bluegill" lol


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That video was cool...but it at times it did not look right.:whistling:
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

